# American Idol (Top 11) Redux 3/30/2011



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Last week Casey had an emotional finish that had more bleeps in 2 minutes than the previous 9 years of Idol .. What will tonight bring?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else, but for me, this is turning out to be one of the best seasons ever. Even the bad singers this week were good. I'd love to keep them all, even naima who was the worst. 

This, I thought, was this close to "a moment". Pia and James rocked the world. Maybe it's the addition of Jimmy, I don't know, but this is turning into a special season for me. Who was the mean Judge again?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Loved every song. Top to bottom. I've never been able to say that. Maybe it was Elton John, but great, great show.

I'm pretty sure Naima will be gone, and maybe Paul. But it really could be anyone.

If I could pick who left it would be Stefano, but he kicked it up a notch. Casey redeemed himself in a great way. I even enjoyed Jacob tonight (I don't like his style). 

The best of the night? Tough call, but a toss up between Haley, Casey and Pia. Great show.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Paul--Beyond awful. Worst performance on Idol for years. Two days ago I said if he sang Rocket Man he'd be gone in 24 hours, he did, and he will be.

Casey--Props to Jimmy for beating him up about last week. The amazing thing is was: Casey has a voice somewhat similar to Elton's, and it worked out great.

Thia--She's stuck in this rigid Beauty Queen girl performance niche and can't break out. Bottom 3.

Naima--Gutsiest and best performance of the night. The judges were TOTALLY full of spit on her. What dolts.

Haley--Overrated. She started with time problems and her growly junk was just kind of karaoke/silly, not sexy at all. 7 out of 10.

Stefano--Horrible inappropriate lounge version of the song. Watching him reminds me of Johnny Fontane in the The Godfather. Bottom 3. Once again, judges completely up their assets.

James--Hard, thin, screamy voice with no vibrato. Ugly, crass, smug without the equipment. Bottom 3. Judges are on acid. The brown stuff.

Jacob--Just do it in drag, baby and be the man we know you can be. Come out of the closet and let it all hang out. Then it might work.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Based on last night...its Pia, James, Lauren.....and everybody else. Last week they appeared to be the final 3, and this week's performances didn't seem to change that.

Credit to several others who picked up their game, but its still a 3-person group a bar above the rest.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Pia still makes me puke. To me, she's everything I hate about American pop music. And Haley is headed for... Ok - I'll stop now.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on last night...its Pia, James, Lauren.....and everybody else. Last week they appeared to be the final 3, and this week's performances didn't seem to change that.
> 
> Credit to several others who picked up their game, but its still a 3-person group a bar above the rest.


My rankings as well. My bottom four were Naima (sounded like someone trying to imitate a reggae song), Stefano (boring and cannot connect), Paul (is he singing or just whispering), and Jacob (more like a soap opera than a song last night).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me if Thia and Paul go this week. I still don't like Haley, but thanks to Randy's "best of the night" scratchin) comment, she'll probably survive another week.

James made me wish Adam was back this year for that production number. I thought James was OK, but Adam would have slayed it, IMHO.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Thia and Paul go this week. I still don't like Haley, but thanks to Randy's "best of the night" scratchin) comment, she'll probably survive another week.
> 
> James made me wish Adam was back this year for that production number. I thought James was OK, but Adam would have slayed it, IMHO.


I'd agree with all those observations.

The only thing is while Adam might have slayed it...his record sales only puts him in the top 15 of all time among Idol alumni...he just passed Eliott Yamin last September in sales....so he's not exactly knocking the socks off of people in terms of a music career.

Given the right professional guidance, I can see Pia (who I personally am not fond of, but can see the singing talent) and perhaps Lauren each selling alot of Cd's and downloads in the future.

In the end - this is a music contest to find a money-making candidate. Right now, there's a short list of those among this group. The rest will make money on the Idol tour and then fade away just like in past years.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Maruuk said:


> Paul--Beyond awful. Worst performance on Idol for years. Two days ago I said if he sang Rocket Man he'd be gone in 24 hours, he did, and he will be.
> 
> Casey--Props to Jimmy for beating him up about last week. The amazing thing is was: Casey has a voice somewhat similar to Elton's, and it worked out great.
> 
> ...


Can't agree more about Pual... His voice is like nails on a chalk board. How is this guy even in the top 11...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Paul :lol:

Ouch! That dude has a cool style and a cool voice. However, not sure I can take it much longer. :lol: Maybe he should sing James Blunt Songs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you compare Paul directly to the original, it sucked .. but he stylized it differently than the original. For me, framed the way he framed it .. I thought he did a great job.

Now as for bottom, I think that Paul and Naima will be going home.

And I still think Scotty is gonna win the whole thing.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

My wife :heart: Scotty.

That Jacob dude tells a story every time he sings. I thought he was going to cry in the middle of the song last night. He really gets into the songs.

Thia is a Disney star without a doubt.

Pia is neat to look at. However, not sure we need another Celine Dion clone.

If we set aside everything and just focus on how the American Idol game is played, James will win. Jacob will be in the finale with James.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> My wife :heart: Scotty.
> 
> That Jacob dude tells a story every time he sings. *I thought he was going to cry in the middle of the song last night*. He really gets into the songs.


I thought I was going to cry in the middle of his song last night - not a country fan. :lol:

But that guy's likely all set for a contract once Idol ends - he has talent for sure, despite it being in a genre I can't stand. Country music is an oxymoron in these parts. :lol:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I thought I was going to cry in the middle of his song last night - not a country fan. :lol:
> 
> But that guy's likely all set for a contract once Idol ends - he has talent for sure, despite it being in a genre I can't stand. Country music is an oxymoron in these parts. :lol:


I was referring to Jacob crying, not Scotty.

On a side note, you don't like country music?  I dig it (along with many other genres)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I was referring to Jacob crying, not Scotty.
> 
> On a side note, you don't like country music?  I dig it (along with many other genres)


With 18 years of music training, I can handle everything from 1812 Overture to Lady Gaga and most everything in between.

Rap and Country are exclusions, as were "elitist music purists" see little true music in those genre categories. :lol::lol::lol:

After all...how many ways can you love your dog, leave your wife, race your car, or drink beer?

On the other hand...I know 2 family 20 somethings who love Country.

Obviously they are still young and uniformed. !rolling

Despite all that - Scotty is excellent at what he does. He's clearly got a solid future in the country <cough> music business.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Regardless of what this group thinks (Not a huge Country fan myself), I'm pretty sure that Country Music has more followers than just about every other genre.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Regardless of what this group thinks (Not a huge Country fan myself), I'm pretty sure that Country Music has more followers than just about every other genre.


You may be right, of course...

Then again...the masses have been wrong in their choices before. 

Getting back to the topic...

What I have observed not only this week but most of the season is that they have a well-rounded group from multiple genres this year. In addition, the judges have exceeded my expectations, as I had low expectations and the new ones have been a bit of a surprise.

In the end - I suspect Pia, Lauren, James, and Scotty will be the final 4.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Can't agree more about Pual... His voice is like nails on a chalk board. How is this guy even in the top 11...


He's "Choppin' Brocolleye-ahh..." :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Regardless of what this group thinks (Not a huge Country fan myself), I'm pretty sure that Country Music has more followers than just about every other genre.


Record sales say otherwise. In 2010 only 2 country albums were top 10 and they've pretty "pop-like" artists. I'm not discounting it's popularity, but pop/hip hop/R&B is a bit bigger.

1. Lady GaGa - 'The Fame Monster' - 5.8 million
2. Eminem - 'Recovery' - 5.7 million
3. Justin Bieber - 'My Worlds' - 5.6 million
4. Lady Antebellum - 'Need You Now' - 3.6 million
5. Taylor Swift - 'Speak Now' - 3.5 million
6. Susan Boyle - 'The Gift' - 3.0 million
7. Black Eyed Peas - 'The E.N.D.' - 3.0 million
8. Michael Bublé - 'Crazy Love' - 3.0 million
9. Sadé - 'Soldier Of Love' - 2.3 million
10. Alicia Keys - 'The Element Of Freedom' - 2.3 million

Top 40 albums of 2010: http://www.mediatraffic.de/albums-2010.htm


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You may be right, of course...
> 
> Then again...the masses have been wrong in their choices before.
> 
> ...


Those are my exact same predictions for the final 4.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Record sales say otherwise. In 2010 only 2 country albums were top 10 and they've pretty "pop-like" artists. I'm not discounting it's popularity, but pop/hip hop/R&B is a bit bigger.


Come on, don't bring facts into this discussion. I was on a roll.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Come on, *don't bring facts into this discussion*. I was on a roll.


!rolling

I'm sure there's a country song about that...or maybe an app for that....


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

You guys really think America's gonna buy James' style-over-substance routine? Take away the theatrics and that is one flat, bland, soul-less thin hard tone with ZERO vibrato. Don't even mention Lambert or Daughtry in the same sentence as this talentless hustler. He simply hasn't got the pipes to go anywhere. Even Tyler has a better voice...NOW.

Thia is now out of her league, but she really does have that perfect Disney-Princess expressive-vulnerable thing down, it's natural in her voice, she hopefully will be singing for one of those animated heroines.

Pia is obviously light years ahead of everybody else but it's a boring, stultifying genre: Divaness. We are Divo?

These cloying, kiss-ass sycophantic post-middle age jellyfish behind the judges' stand have gotta go. What do they add, what are they even doing there at this point? Not judging. And they get everything wrong (as even JLO's hubby implied!). Put the real deal up there: Iovine, Don Was, Tricky, etc. Those are the actual pros who know how to judge performances honestly and accurately.

So Pia wins and sings what, the theme from Titanic on the last show? While real America has Ke$ha and Katy Perry and Chris Brown and Usher and GaGa on their iPods. Why did last year's Summer Tour crash n burn? It's called cultural disconnect. American Idols have become American Cabbage Patch Dolls.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> You guys really think America's gonna buy James' style-over-substance routine? Take away the theatrics and that is one flat, bland, soul-less thin hard tone with ZERO vibrato. Don't even mention Lambert or Daughtry in the same sentence as this talentless hustler. He simply hasn't got the pipes to go anywhere. Even Tyler has a better voice...NOW.


Could be.

Some could say Lady Gaga is of the same mold... but she's a multi-millionaire now.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Could be.
> 
> Some could say Lady Gaga is of the same mold... but she's a multi-millionaire now.


Probably from selling acne cream to all the zit faced prepubes.

Sent from my HTC Inspire using DBSTalk


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Probably from selling acne cream to all the zit faced prepubes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire using DBSTalk


That's Katy Perry in those commercials...who's also a multimillionaire from selling millions of albums.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> That's Katy Perry in those commercials...who's also a multimillionaire from selling millions of albums.


Yep, my mistake (shrug)....just the name has changed...all the same to me.

Sent from my HTC Inspire using DBSTalk


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

A good show last night. Not as good as MoTown for me, but good. 

1. Haley was clearly the best last night imo, a real showstopper/ender. Great Stuff! 

Next best was 2. Casey. Pleased to see that he took my advice  and sang "Your Song." Toned down the howl and growl admirably, but also put his Casey spin on it. A very nice job. 

3 and 4, a tie between Pia and Alaina in my book. Pia, consistent as ever, and Alaina laying a more personal interpretation onto her song. Both vocally strong as usual. 

5 and 6, another tie, between Scotty and James. Both solid, but not their best. Considering that their best is pretty good, they still get 5/6 for the night. 

7. Naima. A few snags here and there, but also entertaining and different. She gets bonus points for the passion and creativity she shows. 

8, 9, 10, 11. Jacob oh Jacob... Too Much! Too much Jacob and not enough song. Smothered it. Paul, the voice was not up to the song by any stretch. Fell woefully short of the mark. Did his last note even make a sound? Only saved from dead last because he put his unique spin on it. 
Stefano gets the exact same review as last week; the vocal is not bad, but like Jacob he over-emotes and doesn't really connect with the song or with the audience. Thia sings well but she's too young right now. I think she did feel her song deeply but it just wasn't a theme that moved anyone. A very forgettable performance. 

Will be very interesting to see who goes home tonight.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

GaGa has a GREAT voice! You hear her in that Grammys duo with Elton John live WHILE she was playing great piano at the same time? No electronic trickery, she has an excellent natural voice, as does Katy Perry. What if they kissed each other and they liked it? 

Funny how nobody put down Elton John and Madonna for outrageous stage theatrics, but when GaGa does it, it somehow INVALIDATES her.

Fox better hope they don't end up with Pia, she's headed for the dinner theater circuit faster than Pia Zadora on a skateboard.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*In order of performance:*

*Scotty:* The judges are right that he's becoming more comfortable on stage, but I was just glad when it was over. Better than SOME of his performances, but still boring as usual...

*Naima:* I LIKED it... I enjoyed the whole "Reggae" version of "I'm Still Standing"... but I wasn't blown away by it like her performance last week.

*Paul:* I LIKED it... which is saying something... since I usually find Paul just slightly more interesting than Scotty... err... well, recently anyway.

*Pia:* NAILED IT! As usual of course... 

*Stefano:* It was weird hearing anyone but Elton sing that song, but Stefano brought the vocals and connected to the song emotionally, as well as to the audience. I'm glad to see him returning to form...

*Lauren:* AWESOME!! Her best performance since her audition...

*James:* Sadly, I didn't care for it this week. It wasn't bad... just didn't care for it.

*Thia:* Pretty darn awesome in her own right. The vocals were great, and she manged to connect to the song emotionally more than usual.

*Casey:* WOW! Good for him...

*Jacob:* I can't figure out which was worse... his performance or Scotty's. I like Jacob, and I was hoping that after last week's performance he might have learned something, but sadly, no. 

*Haley:* A few criticisms aside, she did great last night and even picked up a few votes from some people I know who previously didn't care for her. Good job!

If it were up to me, Scotty and Jacob would be going home, but I feel that both are probably safe. I have my opinions of who will be going home, but I don't feel confident in my predictions, and I sometimes waver on them, so I'll keep my mouth shut. Sadly, I think at least somebody I like will be going home tonight...

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

America has been voting pretty erratically lately. It's going to be tough to handicap them from this point on.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I really miss the guest mentors. Jimmy I. seems to do a pretty good job, but variety would be more fun, and probably good for the contestants too.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Maruuk said:


> America has been voting pretty erratically lately. It's going to be tough to handicap them from this point on.


 I don't think it's erratic at all. Different singers are rising and falling week to week. There are no clear favorites, so the previous night's best is usually getting the votes. I think America has done a great job so far.

afterthought edit: America's done a great job but maybe with the exception of sending Kendra home so soon, but she was in the #1 slot the night before, and that's always a bad position. She got caught up in that big cut of contestants being let go, in order to get down to a Top 12 (which turned into 13)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Alan,
You're too nice - I ask myself a simple question - would I buy that on CD. Sadly, the answer is "no" about 80% of the time.

But at least they're not auto-tuning the kids!


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Creepiest moment of the night came after Haley sang. Randy and Jenn gave some feedback, then came Steven. He stared at her lasciviously and uttered just three words: "You... Sing... Sexy." And that was it. Creepy. I hope he's gone next year. He doesn't really offer any criticism at all, and his positive comments don't add much either. Even Ellen Degeneres had more to offer, and she was the worst one prior to Steven. 

Bring back Harry Connick Jr. He would be a great addition.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> Stefano: It was weird hearing anyone but Elton sing that song, but Stefano brought the vocals and connected to the song emotionally, as well as to the audience.


 If he's in the bottom three again, like he was last week, then he's not connecting with the audience (at least not as much as the others are).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Harry Connick, Jr. would be a great Judge. I also think Brett Michaels would have been great, but Steven's done a good job for the most part. He's this year's "Ellen" but with his mind in the gutter.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

The girls continue to be decimated by the voters. Now outnumbered 2-1. Fortunately, the three that are still standing (nod to Elton) are pretty strong, though Haley has been in the basement a few times. Pia and Lauren aren't going anywhere, anytime soon. Paul was a slight surprise in the B3 i guess, but after his performance on Weds it shouldn't have shocked anyone too much. Stefano and Jacob clear the bar for now, but something tells me that they will be back on the hot stools again pretty soon (1st time for Jacob). Ryan hints that Casey got a zillion votes. He still needs to be careful to not fall back into werewolf mode. 

A very interesting year of Idol. The talent is quite evenly matched compared to previous seasons imo.

p.s. tonight's show reminded again about the worst mentor in Idol history (that I can recall): Jamie Foxx.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

First off, no insult intended, but any of you that think that Paul can sing have a hearing problem. He hits more bad notes in a song than any Idol finalist in the history of the show. He is awful. I was disappointed that Naima got voted off, not that I like her, but she is very comfortable on stage and is enjoyable to watch for that reason. Thia might have the nicest voice, but zero stage presence. I'm also amazed that Stephano is still in. Pia is really good, but too much in the Celine mold like someone else mentioned. I'd have to pick Haley as my favorite. All JMHO, of course!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Pitchy Paul gets pumped to the skies by the idiot judges every week and the audience doesn't know which way is up. He'll get flushed soon enough.

Didn't they go from 11 to 9 this week? Which one got to stay on the Summer tour?

Thia's just a kid, she did great to last that long. If I was Disney, I'd sign her tomorrow. Naima should have lasted longer, but once again the moronic judges interfered heavily and poisoned the well for her.

What does "projected" winner Pia have to do with pop music? She's got a huge stick up her assets and can't dance, or even move on stage, at least in any natural way. She's got this plastic robot diva thing going on, creepy. She'd be perfect going on the Ed Sullivan Show or The Andy Williams Show or The Lawrence Welk Show. But I can't think of a popular music show in the last 20 years she'd make sense to be on, certainly nothing on MTV--or even Austin City Limits.

The genres associated with each performer are all fragmented and perhaps the one demo that could unify and rally to support a winner are ********. I give Lauren the inside chance against Pia. Every single Southerner and hick and survivalist and hunter and Evangelical and birther in the country is gonna vote for her after Scotty gets the heave ho. 

I can't imagine any other bloc that big that would support any of the others. In fact, Pia will certainly make the final 3, but I see Lauren taking it all, and easily. When you get right down to it, what's Pia's demo? 53 year old cougars in leopard-skin stretch pants??? Last I heard, not a lot of votes come in from the Catskills.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Jacob Finnochio is clearly getting past his due date mincing and prancing around as he does, as is Stefano (unless they do a guido/Jersey Shore Tribute week next time) and Paul. And Lauren kicked Scotty's butt in the duo tonight, and Scotty looks like an electrocuted marionette on stage every time he tries to move around. The clock is ticking on him as well.

James will hang in as the only rock guy. For a little while at least. And Haley's the only semi-cute one left. Gotta keep her around.

If you hire a superannuated thoroughly dissipated ex-rock god to be a judge you gotta know going in he's hot for teacher and students alike. Name of the game. That's why they hired him.

I say keep JLO and surround her with one old Iovine-type hardass producer guy (the Simon Syndrome) or at least Marc Anthony and one _*young *_talented musician who knows the ropes and is honest.

Dog is juiceless at this point. Has no chemistry with JLO, she appears not to like him, she always hugs Tyler and looks away from Randy. And he's just into retread phrases and 'tude. And Tyler is just this has-been jellyfish guy who rubber stamps most of the performances.

JLO on the other hand is seriously gorgeous and is all the vulnerable femme humanity they need. I don't care that she has no idea what she's talking about. She just has to flash that smile and flip her hair every now and then.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> What does "projected" winner Pia have to do with pop music? She's got a huge stick up her assets and can't dance, or even move on stage, at least in any natural way.


*It's a singing contest*, and she's the best singer. Seems simple enough.

People can be taught to jiggle...they can't learn to sing in 10 times the time.

Also, Pop is only one of several categories that have won in previous years, so that's obviously not a restriction.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

All 11 going on tour. This was announced by Ryan at the end of the first Top-11 week. He said it had been predetermined that if the save were used that week that all 11 would go instead of just 10. So Casey's "save" earned him some money just from the tour.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll say, there were a few sour notes but for the most part everyone was in tune. I had hoped that in some odd twist of fate,all of the bottom three would go home but I am pleased with the ones who did. 

The remaining singers are what I'd call "serviceable" and at this point I challenge the judges to stop fawning all over them and give them real useful advice.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in Green:



Alan Gordon said:


> *In order of performance:*
> 
> *Scotty:* The judges are right that he's becoming more comfortable on stage, but I was just glad when it was over. Better than SOME of his performances, but still boring as usual...
> 
> ...


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

God im glad Naima Adedapo is gone didnt like her since day one


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> God im glad Naima Adedapo is gone didnt like her since day one


I will feel the same when Paul "WTF is he saying" McDonald, Scotty McCreepyVoice & James "Straight Lambert" Durbin are gone.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's not a singing contest as the judges remind us every week. It's a "whole package" Idol contest: moves, looks, style, showbiz salesmanship, emotion, relating to the audience, dancing...the whole package. The judges have harped on that every single week for 9 years. Singing is only ONE of the skills required.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll be glad Naima's_ teeth_ are gone. They gave me ALIEN nightmares. I half expected a little Naima to jump out of her chest at any moment...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm amazed folks can even HEAR if Paul's in tune, his croaking little whisper is so weak it's hard to pick up over the band. HINT: it's only occasionally in tune. I cheated, I actually know. I do what Jimmy does for a living.

Anybody know what the "week theme" is next week?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> I'm amazed folks can even HEAR if Paul's in tune, his croaking little whisper is so weak it's hard to pick up over the band. HINT: it's only occasionally in tune. I cheated, I actually know. I do what Jimmy does for a living.
> 
> *Anybody know what the "week theme" is next week*?


Top 9 - Rock & Roll Hall of Fame


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

OT, I know, but I thought this might be of interest to some of the singing devotees who frequent this thread.

Fans of _Grey's Anatomy_ might agree that two pretty good singers made their TV debuts in last night's episode, entitled "Song Beneath the Song". Among other performances during the show, I thought that Chyler Leigh (Lexie Grey) and Sara Ramirez (Callie Torres) both stood out with their respective performances of "Breathe" and "The Story".

This episode will be repeated tonite (Friday) at 9PM ET on LIFEHD. It can also be viewed on-line.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> I'm amazed folks can even HEAR if Paul's in tune, his croaking little whisper is so weak it's hard to pick up over the band. HINT: it's only occasionally in tune. I cheated, I actually know. I do what Jimmy does for a living.
> 
> Anybody know what the "week theme" is next week?


I used my headsets to specifically listen to Paul. He sounded alright.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

And you are a music industry professional?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

R&R Hall of Fame--boy, there's some current, relevant material packed into that concept. Didn't Idol SWEAR they were going to "contemporize" the content this season? NOT.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Henry said:


> I used my headsets to specifically listen to Paul. He sounded alright.


If you _*REALLY*_ think so, you are tone deaf.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I enjoyed Paul's song .. but I don't make any claims on his being in tune.

James had a whopper of an off-tune note at the end of his song, too.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I thought Pia was in the drivers seat but now I like Lauren and Haley a little better. Casey and Scotty are the two guys I prefer. Many of the women in my family don't like Casey because he sings angry. My daughters and mom love Lauren and I'm starting to like her also.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

camo said:


> [...] My daughters and mom love Lauren and I'm starting to like her also.


In spite of Randy's absurd proclamation that Haley was best of the night, I thought Lauren was. I'm starting to like her chances as well. If she's careful with song selection, I think she's got a good shot at coming from behind and winning it all, like Jordin Sparks in season 6.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> In spite of Randy's absurd proclamation that Haley was best of the night...


 Nothing absurd about it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> And you are a music industry professional?


Nope, never said that. I'm just a retiree who happens to like AI.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

raoul5788 said:


> If you _*REALLY*_ think so, you are tone deaf.


I must be because I _*REALLY*_ thought so.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well it's good to have a controversial performer like Paul, makes for interesting perspectives.

Still for me, this is Glee year. Our rock guy James doesn't do much for me. The "cute" girl I usually gravitate to is Haley and she's just ok for me, dog. She's kind of cloying and ingratiating. 

The obvious leaders are Pia and Lauren who are so comfortable and slick and stultifyingly safe it's enough to glaze your eyes over. They just come off as pros singing cover songs, zero excitement like you'd get from a raw amateur becoming a polished diamond before your eyes. There was actually way more of that last year.

No Daughtrys or Adam Lamberts (and sadly no Siobhans) this year.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Well it's good to have a controversial performer like Paul, makes for interesting perspectives.
> 
> Still for me, this is Glee year. Our rock guy James doesn't do much for me. The "cute" girl I usually gravitate to is Haley and she's just ok for me, dog. She's kind of cloying and ingratiating.
> 
> ...


I agree, but in all cases where you say "_Lauren"_ I substitute it with _Haley_. She IMHO is much more talented than _Lauren_.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Paul, the Marty Robbins museum called. They want his suit back!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Hey Paul, the Marty Robbins museum called. They want his suit back!


LOL, that's one ugly coat! :lol:

Are they at the point where they get into Fox's wardrobe or are given a clothing allowance?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Somewhere a cheap motel is missing its drapes.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Thing is, Lauren is no wonder, but she drops right intro country-pop like a square peg in a square hole. Perfect fit. Whereas Haley, I don't know, she's neither Britney nor Katy nor Gaga nor Ke$ha. I don't know how she sells records or who to.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Somewhere a cheap motel is missing its drapes.


Not to mention dirty sheets.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Thing is, Lauren is no wonder, but she drops right intro country-pop like a square peg in a square hole. Perfect fit. Whereas Haley, I don't know, she's neither Britney nor Katy nor Gaga nor Ke$ha. I don't know how she sells records or who to.


Just singing the way I like it is enough for me.

It can be Country or Rock or Classical - doesn't matter. I happen to like _Haley's_ singing (voice and style) more than _Lauren's_. I give both girls an 'A' for voice quality and _Haley_ an extra "+" for eliciting an emotion from me (something akin to goose-bumps). _Lauren_ has yet to do this.

The age diiference betwen the two girls (4 years) is probably the reason _Haley_ is more enjoyable to look at and hear than _Lauren._ IMHO _Haley_ gives off more sex appeal, more confidence of movement, and just plain stage presence.

Which one will thrive in the business? 
Both, more than likely.

Whos recordings will I most likely buy? 
_Haley's_.

But don't get me wrong. I don't have blinders on. In a year that has had more talent in one season than probably ever before, one is almost guaranteed a frustrating dissapointment every Thursday night. Every week a good, talented guy or gal will bow goodbye. One's likes and dislikes will have to go with the flow and to whom you considered inferior just a day before. So who knows ... I might end up rooting for _Lauren_ as well as you might be for _Haley_.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Definitely, the best usually DON'T win. The hitmakers are usually found in the #2-5 range. Didn't Pickler get booted out before the final 3?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Definitely, the best usually DON'T win. The hitmakers are usually found in the #2-5 range. Didn't Pickler get booted out before the final 3?


Yep. I don't like that it quickly turns into a popularity contest. It's been my beef that the judges' opinion should be given a percentage every week (ala DWTS) and added to the contestants' score. But, that makes sense, so I guess we'll never see it. 

_Pickler_ was voted off during the Top 6 (Love Song Week), Season 5. She was a ditz, but one of my favorites.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:


> Yep. I don't like that it quickly turns into a popularity contest. It's been my beef that the judges' opinion should be given a percentage every week (ala DWTS) and added to the contestants' score. But, that makes sense, so I guess we'll never see it.
> 
> _Pickler_ was voted off during the Top 6 (Love Song Week), Season 5. She was a ditz, but one of my favorites.


Ya. Pickler was a hoot, though not the greatest singer. Remember when she first tried calamari? :lol:

To *Maruuk's *point, Chris Daughtry is a good example of someone who got booted relatively early (final four) who went on to do well. I'll never forget the look on the judges' faces when Daughtry got eliminated _before _McPhee, Hicks and Yamin that year.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

American Idol alumni album sales: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales

Yikes!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> American Idol alumni album sales: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales
> 
> Yikes!


Interesting data. Looks like Kelly Clarkson is the only one on the list who had a subsequent album sell more than the prior album. IOW, all declining in popularity. Minor exceptions are Hicks and Yamin, but sales too low to be significant, IMO.

Poor Kris Allen.... :nono2:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> ...
> Poor Kris Allen.... :nono2:


How about Lee DeWyze & his 133,000 in sales? :lol::lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> How about Lee DeWyze & his 133,000 in sales? :lol::lol:


Ouch!!!! I blinked and missed that! :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> American Idol alumni album sales: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales
> 
> Yikes!


Yeah. Guess their popularity wears like curiosity. :eek2:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ya. Pickler was a hoot, though not the greatest singer. Remember when she first tried calamari? :lol:


She was a pickle, alright. Laughed very hard when that happened. I don't know (don't really care) if it was an act. She must have gotten some pointers from _Goldie_ if it was.

The only contestant I've ever rooted for other than the singing.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that look of horror on the judges' faces was the realization that a potential 100 million dollar talent was NOT going to get any of the marketing and media blitz assigned to the inevitably mediocre Idol. It was like watching wads of 10,000 dollar bills being flushed down a toilet.

Taylor Hicks, where are you now?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Kelly Pickler was/is a terrific little country-pop singer as well as being cute as a button. I just hope Idol doesn't turn into the Grand Ole Opry here. There has been a gradual Bransonization of the process over the years, especially when it comes to females.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> ...
> 
> Taylor Hicks, where are you now?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

BTW, the winner and runner-up are forced into a contract with Fox with awful terms--they own your butt for many years and cut you in for just a few points on your own act. Everybody else gets "offered" a deal, it's optional. So you really want to come in 3rd or worse and cut your own deal in a bidding war across multiple labels. 1&2 can't do that.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I've seen a few references to Paul McD's vocal problems having to do with nodules on his vocal cords. Most explicitly as follows:



> About Paul: The word on the street is right. His voice is falling apart, and has been since his audition for idol. Listen to his AI audition compared to last week's performance. His voice has lost tone quality (become much more airy), and he has lost range (the number of notes he can sing). When you have nodules, your vocal cords have places where they cannot vibrate together because the nodules are in the way.
> 
> As someone who has experienced vocal nodules, I can tell you that sometimes the notes just don't come out. I don't think Paul planned for that last note to be whispered, I think it just didn't come out when he tried to sing it because of his vocal damage.
> Comment by cardrey - April 5, 2011 06:31 PM


It certainly would explain his recent performances where the raspy, wispy vocals are strikingly deficient. If there is truth to this then it would not surprise me to see him drop out soon. It's not doing his reputation any favor singing on with damaged physiology. If he drops out soon then I can see them bringing back Naima. If he doesn't drop out then I'll bet that A.I. at least addresses the situation on the show through comments by Jimmy I. or in some other way. Maybe even on tonight's show. Of course there's still the possibility that it's all rumor and no substance....

p.s. Paul is already VFTW's choice. Some people have taken to dubbing him "The Hoarse Whisperer."


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Worth paying close attention to Paul tonight ... I'm hoping it's just a rumor.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I've worked with singers with throat nodes--the only real treatment is to rest the vocal chords. Exactly what he can't do. It's a potentially serious condition which may eventually require surgery. We saw it a lot back in the bad old days when singers had no monitors and they had to shout over the bands. I suspect Paul blew out his voice because it tends to be so soft and wispy to begin with he feels the need to push it all the time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yet it seems that Haley's growl would have been the voice more likely to have been a concern.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yet it seems that Haley's growl would have been the voice more likely to have been a concern.


 It seems to me that Casey and Haley's growl is a stylistic choice which they are in control of (for the most part).

It sounds (to me at least) that Paul's voice is failing him, both when more power is needed (as in the chorus to rocket man) and also when needed for nuance (as in his final note last week which was barely heard). Not by choice or for style although he does have a naturally wispy voice too.


----------

